# i did it!



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

over the thanksgiving break i finally made my very own fridge smoker! It isn't much to look at but i smoked some ribs on friday with hickory and man was it good. I smoked it for about 2 1/2 hours and then put it in the oven to finish. i would finished them int he smoker, but it was already 10 pm.

what i liked about it was the cost- 10 bucks (for a smoker temp gauge and a grinder wheel)

if i had a cam i would take a pic of the beast. I am looking forward to trying some smoked sausage this yr!


----------

